# English Teaching in Porto



## Frangorock (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello,

I am currently living in Galicia in Spain but we are thinking of moving to Porto in the summer.

Private English classes are very popular here but will there be much work in Porto as the Portuguese do speak English well, so I am not sure we would get enough work to survive on. I also cannot find any websites where we could advertise our classes, we use Clasesparticulares here in Spain. Does anyone know of something similar in Portugal?

Any help and suggestions would be appreciated. Thank you.

Jacqui


----------



## Bob1961 (May 9, 2015)

Hello Jacqui,
I think it would be difficult to earn a living as an independent English teacher in Porto. As you mentioned, many here already speak English; it is compulsory in school. Of course, there are always people who did not really apply themselves in school, but now want/need to learn English for work, etc. I think that will be who most of your students will be.
But, as for earning a living, I am not sure that the pay of an English teacher would be enough, without some sort of supplemental income. I say that because I have seen notices on bulletin boards etc. of people offering to teach, and only asking for a few Euros per hour, 5 or less if I recall. So, if that is accurate it would be hard to live on that amount. 
It might be better to associate with an English teaching school/academy; I am sure they must pay their teachers a higher scale than that. 
I think the best thing would be to research English teaching schools in Porto, then come to Porto for several days, and check out the schools first hand and see if you would like to apply as a teacher. At the same time, you could find out about the independent teacher business; pay level, need for teachers, etc. In a few days you could determine if this is a good idea or not, and move forward from there.

Good luck Jaqui!


----------



## Frangorock (Apr 12, 2011)

*Porto*

Thank you Bob for your reply, I think Lisbon will be a better option for work opportunities. Have a good Sunday in the sun. Best wishes. 
Jacqui


----------

